# 2 promotion in italian Lega2



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Compliments to Sassari and Montecatini : in the two B1 league finals ( Montecatini-Cremona and Sassari-Trapani) the team from Tuscany and the team from Sardinia island return in Lega2 after a couple of years in B1 (Italy's 3th division).

Bravi :yes:


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Is this the same Montecatini that 2 years ago had to quit Lega (First div) cause they had no money and left the league with 19 teams the whole season?

btw, what's your opinion on the qualifier in the football league? I mean... if i'm not wrong... the football team of Siena is now a team in the first league. One of the reasons Basketball is so big in Siena, is the reason they had no real good football. with a team in the first league... alot of attention (and probably money too) will move from bball to football...for Montepaschi Siena bball club this can be a nightmare.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Mens Sana (it's the real name of the club from Siena) has a Long tradition and heritage, and is part of the "Senese" DNA (that if you know something about this particoular and beautiful place is so particoular indeed). 
I don't think will suffer of loss of attention and public attendance. The only danger would came from an unexpected bad season from Montepaschi and an unexpected good season from the soccer team. But it's unlikely. Odds are that Montepaschi will be in the hunt again and Siena soccer will be at the bottom of the standings. At least is what I hope.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> Is this the same Montecatini that 2 years ago had to quit Lega (First div) cause they had no money and left the league with 19 teams the whole season?


Sort of. The club Montecatini disappeared in this occasion, but a new club bought the rights of a team in 3rd Division (Massa e Cozzile), starting again. If I'm not wrong, the name of the team is not the same. 
But it works in this manner in Italy: it's not the first time that something similar happens. It's the same that happened to Caserta some years ago (and to other teams too).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> Sort of. The club Montecatini disappeared in this occasion, but a new club bought the rights of a team in 3rd Division (Massa e Cozzile), starting again. If I'm not wrong, the name of the team is not the same.
> But it works in this manner in Italy: it's not the first time that something similar happens. It's the same that happened to Caserta some years ago (and to other teams too).


Right, but no tall : 2 years ago Montecatini disappeared from A1 due money trubles.
This season 2002-2003 a new society of Montecatini renamed the small team of the nearby town of Massa e Cozzile that played already in the Montecatini's arena (not buying the sporting title) .
So now the RB Montecatini is the new society of the city.

4 Reznor : Marco says right ... there is no problems in Siena :grinning: 

Gretz


----------

